

Show HN: The Unofficial Patreon Button - czottmann
https://ptrn.me

======
czottmann
OP here. I built over the last two evenings it because I have a Patreon
project of my own, and wanted something like the FB/Twitter/Flattr/Github
buttons on the website. Behind the scenes it uses JS and YQL, and has no
server-side components. It's rather simple, really. I also set up a hosted
version (HTTP/HTTPS). :)

If you have questions, suggestions, bug reports or anything, please let me
know!

